# ProChem 1-Rip 200



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

Hi,

do PC make a 200mg/1ml 1-Rip med containing Tren-ace, Test & Mast-prop?

if so has anyone used this med before and what was PIP like?

im looking into using this meds either in a blend or seperate before my holiday in August. This mite but be right up my street


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Have not used this personally but have heard very good reviews from people i train with. I think Bio-chem Industries (right lab name??) do an equivelant aswell.


----------



## B-50 (Jan 20, 2008)

my mate using at moment with good results with oxandrolone as well


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

I've used it mate, tbh I found I had really bad pip with it, I was walking like a spanner constantly! I only used one bottle and took the rest back....


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

on it now no pip what so ever ! 3 jabs a week in quads i am doing.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

thinking maybe 2/3ml per jab EOD too


----------



## SPIKE1982 (Sep 26, 2009)

Used it a couple times and always found it to be spot on...Really like the product will be using again for next 6week cycle with some added test prop.. :thumb:


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Quality stuff mate, enjoy


----------



## sbeast007 (Oct 12, 2007)

ive found it quite a think oil...and some discomfort from the jabs, made a little better by warming the oil first lol


----------

